# What is the craziest cheater story you have heard of of the lengths cheaters will go to to cover up the affair?



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

In my town, there is a well known case of a well-known married (female) politician having an affair with a TJMax manager… they had it all planned so well that the affair went unnoticed for 7-8 years.

She would drive up to the place incognito during the man’s lunch hour, walk in, grab an article of clothing and head for a particular fitting room that was fitted with a backdoor into the manager’s office. They would then exit the building through the back, unnoticed, and walk into a motel that was located right next door. Once things got taken care of, she would then go back into the building and exit the store through the front door via the backdoor.

Eventually her husband started smelling something was going on, so he put her iPhone on Find Me mode and she found out immediately, so the manager put her iPhone in a bag and asked an employee to walk around with the bag while the employee stocked the shelves.

I remember when the local newspaper came out with the story… needless to say we were all dumbfounded with the lengths these people would go to to get it on.

She did herself in too: one day she came through the backdoor and found herself looking dead in the eye with one of her husband’s friends.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

A work friend of mine talked about his friend who would tell his Wife that he was going fishing and then bought fish on the way back from his affair. I'll have to touch base with the old friend some time to see how that worked out.

There was a widow lady two door down from me when I was a kid, a married man would visit her regularly, I have no idea what he told his wife perhaps it was golf. When his wife died he married her than she died and he got the house. Not sure when he died. It had gone on for decades however.

Many of the affairs I saw were work affairs going on for years if not decades, with teenage antics like meeting at the water fountain, and post it love notes, long lunchtime walks.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I once met a mail carrier that jogged his entire route so that he could get it done in time to go see his mistress each day. Guy got into incredible shape and kept jogging his route even after things fell apart with the mistress.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

some years ago there was a few on line service operators that offered service to rich cheaters, 
How they worked was John was married to Mary but was in an affair with Molly and wanted to have a few days away with Molly , 
John would contact the service book 3 days through them in a hotel in New York , 
they would get information from John about his job send a printed invite to his address to attend a sales reunion in NEW YORK with the cost of the stay all bills go through the service companies and they take their cut for the cover story service, 
there was an interview of someone on radio a few years back and they had a thriving business

The cheater often can wright off the expense against their tax ,


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I've read infidelity boards for years. That's why nothing shocks me anymore. Nothing.

I read about a poor pregnant woman whose child was born with disabilities thanks to her lying husband bringing home an STD that showed no apparent symptoms to her, but had a devastating effect on the fetus in its later stages. One of the funniest I'd read was a woman who had caught her husband cheating and he swore the affair was over and would sit on the couch with her at night playing "Angry Birds" on his phone, but he was actually using the chat function within the Angry Birds game to talk to his OW. Anytime she saw his phone, she saw the game so he got away with it for quite a while.

I've read about men renting storage units and putting little beds in them instead of having to spring for a hotel room each time they wanted to meet up with their side-pieces, I've read stories where wives have had video proof of their husbands having sex with another woman and the guy STILL denied it was him, and hell, there was the story of a poster right here on TAM a few years ago whose lying husband had her so brainwashed into believing that his 'business' was so confidential that he had to keep his phone locked 24/7 and he had to take calls in other rooms and sometimes sit out in his car on the phone and blah blah blah. We all saw through that one and told her it was a load of malarkey and she eventually found out we were all right (of course we were!)

As I said nothing shocks me anymore - cheaters are so damned *predictable*.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I remember reading a story after 9/11 -- the husband worked in one of the twin towers.
He took that morning to go to his side piece. When the attack happened, his frantic wife tried to get him a number of times. She finally got through and when she asked if he was ok and where he was, he told her he was at the office like normal. Except there WAS no office anymore.....
SO, his side piece maybe saved his life, but ruined the marriage.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)




----------



## colingrant (Nov 6, 2017)

My uncle and a few other older friends of his (aged 50-60's) rented a modestly priced apartment in a seedier side of a major northeast city and made it their permanent "side chick" place. I believe 4-5 men split the expenses.

The apartment was a fully furnished one or two bedroom unit with parking and an entrance from the parking lot that was somewhat hidden between other apartment buildings. My uncle had a job delivering machine parts to customers within a 200 mile radius, so he was never in one place, hence had a lot of opportunities to make the apartment work for him.

I lived with him and his family while starting a new job in that city until I got settled. I only found out because I told him a woman I was seeing in my hometown was visiting me. After telling him, he automatically assumed I'd want some "private time" and told me about his apartment.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> there was the story of a poster right here on TAM a few years ago whose lying husband had her so brainwashed into believing that his 'business' was so confidential that he had to keep his phone locked 24/7 and he had to take calls in other rooms and sometimes sit out in his car on the phone and blah blah blah. We all saw through that one and told her it was a load of malarkey and she eventually found out we were all right (of course we were!)


Slight thread jack: But has TAM ever been wrong? I mean, has there ever been an instance when all of TAM was saying “They’re cheating” and it turns out to be some other case? I can’t think of one.

And I have to say, I’m with you. Nothing surprises me anymore. There was the time I was working in a school in California and the resource teacher (who was married) was having an affair with a second grade teacher (who was also married). But she was married to a cop. The cop found out and came on campus and punched the resource teacher out. The resource teacher then spent the next two weeks wearing sun glasses. 

At the time I wasn’t even 30. I was shocked that such a thing could happen in a school. Now I know better.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

BlueWoman said:


> Slight thread jack: But has TAM ever been wrong? I mean, has there ever been an instance when all of TAM was saying “They’re cheating” and it turns out to be some other case? I can’t think of one.
> 
> And I have to say, I’m with you. Nothing surprises me anymore. There was the time I was working in a school in California and the resource teacher (who was married) was having an affair with a second grade teacher (who was also married). But she was married to a cop. The cop found out and came on campus and punched the resource teacher out. The resource teacher then spent the next two weeks wearing sun glasses.
> 
> At the time I wasn’t even 30. I was shocked that such a thing could happen in a school. Now I know better.


How did the cop find out?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@BlueWoman I remember one instance when it transpired there was no cheating. Can't recall the details, however.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

JBLH said:


> How did the cop find out?


I actually have no idea.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

BlueWoman said:


> I actually have no idea.


The reason I ask is because schools are notorious adultery hubs and teachers/administrative staff even back each other up to the point that principals have to stop them from acting like teenagers.

I attended a wedding years ago where the two people getting married were teachers... the whole thing lasted about 2 years. The dude got the girl pregnant, she became a SAHM and he went buck wild at the school: had 2 affairs, one of them physical and the other emotional. Eventually, as with all cheaters, he let his guard down and was seen by a janitor at a nearby parking lot making out and getting ready to swing it. From what I've heard, he knew he was being monitored, so he had a system in place where he and the other person(s) would see each other 10-15 minutes at a time. That's all it took, 10-15 minutes, so for those that think their spouse cannot be having an affair... 10-15 minutes is all it takes.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

In our area, had a grade school principal(female) had affair. Her hubby divorced her. Had 2 kids, one in HS other in GS. 

Same school, a female teacher was caught with a Sr. boy in locker room. Her hubby was BB coach and it was one of his players. I think they were divorced. He could not leave, so he had to continue coaching the boy that slept with his wife. I would have benched him breech of conduct that the kids sign to play.

Another instance same situation, female teacher with HS senior boy. Hubby found out was pissed and left work, they locked down the school thinking the hubby was coming for the student. Which they hired to work with their son on his basket ball. The kid of the couple had to go to school with this kid, everyone knowing that the kid screwed this boys mom.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


> In our area, had a grade school principal(female) had affair. Her hubby divorced her. Had 2 kids, one in HS other in GS.
> 
> Same school, a female teacher was caught with a Sr. boy in locker room. Her hubby was BB coach and it was one of his players. I think they were divorced. He could not leave, so he had to continue coaching the boy that slept with his wife. I would have benched him breech of conduct that the kids sign to play.
> 
> Another instance same situation, female teacher with HS senior boy. Hubby found out was pissed and left work, they locked down the school thinking the hubby was coming for the student. Which they hired to work with their son on his basket ball. The kid of the couple had to go to school with this kid, everyone knowing that the kid screwed this boys mom.


Wow.

Everyone has to realize a HS senior or HS boy even will go along with most any female teacher wanting to have sex.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

BlueWoman said:


> Slight thread jack: But has TAM ever been wrong? I mean, has there ever been an instance when all of TAM was saying “They’re cheating” and it turns out to be some other case? I can’t think of one.
> 
> And I have to say, I’m with you. Nothing surprises me anymore. There was the time I was working in a school in California and the resource teacher (who was married) was having an affair with a second grade teacher (who was also married). But she was married to a cop. The cop found out and came on campus and punched the resource teacher out. The resource teacher then spent the next two weeks wearing sun glasses.
> 
> At the time I wasn’t even 30. I was shocked that such a thing could happen in a school. Now I know better.


Yes, I wish I could remember his name. TAM missed it completely. I remember she even passed a lie detector test at the end of it all.
Tons of circumstantial evidence but no smoking gun.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Wow.
> 
> Everyone has to realize a HS senior or HS boy even will go along with most any female teacher wanting to have sex.


I used to sit next to a hot Sr girl in HS History that had very nice full C cups, she would wear a some what see through top w/o a bra. She was like Van Halen, "Hot for Teacher" . He was younger guy and was the basket ball couch also. Pretty sure he was hitting that.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Divinely Favored said:


> I used to sit next to a hot Sr girl in HS History that had very nice full C cups, she would wear a some what see through top w/o a bra. She was like Van Halen, "Hot for Teacher" . He was younger guy and was the basket ball couch also. Pretty sure he was hitting that.


It does happen, right or wrong. Conversely yes it's a double standard that HS older boys hit on by a female teacher is less an issue but I'm ok with that.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> It does happen, right or wrong. Conversely yes it's a double standard that HS older boys hit on by a female teacher is less an issue but I'm ok with that.


To be honest, I didn't realize how serious it was (and how wrong I was) when a female teacher hit on a male student until I had my own son. I was in the "hot for teacher" camp until I realized it could happen to my son. It's not ok, and frankly, she'd be safer with the cops than out where I could get to her. I feel terrible for not having taken it more seriously before.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> To be honest, I didn't realize how serious it was (and how wrong I was) when a female teacher hit on a male student until I had my own son. I was in the "hot for teacher" camp until I realized it could happen to my son. It's not ok, and frankly, she'd be safer with the cops than out where I could get to her. I feel terrible for not having taken it more seriously before.


I'm not going to disagree there either.

It happened in my HS, years ago, HS boy, female teacher, but seemed so inconsequential then. Maybe it's different today.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> It does happen, right or wrong. Conversely yes it's a double standard that HS older boys hit on by a female teacher is less an issue but I'm ok with that.





TexasMom1216 said:


> To be honest, I didn't realize how serious it was (and how wrong I was) when a female teacher hit on a male student until I had my own son. I was in the "hot for teacher" camp until I realized it could happen to my son. It's not ok, and frankly, she'd be safer with the cops than out where I could get to her. I feel terrible for not having taken it more seriously before.


I think that whenever there is power disparity, it should be avoided. A teacher has power over a student, which makes the student vulnerable. And if the student is a kid whose brain is still developing it can impact their ability to understand healthy boundaries.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

BlueWoman said:


> I think that whenever there is power disparity, it should be avoided. A teacher has power over a student, which makes the student vulnerable. And if the student is a kid whose brain is still developing it can impact their ability to understand healthy boundaries.


Plus a HS senior is still thinking with their small head.....


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BlueWoman said:


> I think that whenever there is power disparity, it should be avoided. A teacher has power over a student, which makes the student vulnerable. And if the student is a kid whose brain is still developing it can impact their ability to understand healthy boundaries.


Plus Mama Bear is a real thing. It's dangerous to mess with our cubs.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> It does happen, right or wrong. Conversely yes it's a double standard that HS older boys hit on by a female teacher is less an issue but I'm ok with that.


In Texas it is now a felony for teacher to have sexual relationship with student, even if student is of age.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Bobert's and Cici1990's infidelity stories are the craziest ones I've ever heard, right here on TAM. Bobert has turned into a regular helper. Cici1990 was perma-banned but I think her thread is still viewable.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Plus a HS senior is still thinking with their small head.....


I'm not sure that you can limit that idea to just guys in HS!!!!


----------



## cp3o (Jun 2, 2018)

When I, not so innocently (I'd picked up the extension as she answered the main 'phone {yes - before mobile 'phones were invented}), asked my XW who she was talking to on the 'phone that morning she invented a story that could have severely tarnished, if not destroyed, the careers of two of her male colleagues. And then, when forced to admit that the story was untrue, changed (only) the man "at fault" to her best (female) friend - presumably after taking every spare moment in the day to get their stories straight - and claimed that the lie was justified because she was defending her friend's reputation.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

Oh, another story… from the Cheaters TV show: Dude was cheating on his wife with the OW… show’s about to end with the entire crew (including his wife) going swat on the cheater and the OW and… out of nowhere comes OW #2 and starts to unleash hell on OW.

Show ends with a two-minute description from the presenter trying to make sense of what had just happened. No word on wife keeping the animal.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

There is another story out there about a man being cheated on contacting the OM’s wife and cheating on his wife with the OM’s wife. Completing the (dysfunctional) circle.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

I grew up in Santee, CA and my dad ran a small chain of bodegas. So there was this guy who worked for my dad who managed one of the stores and apparently he was having an affair with some gal who frequented the store. He was married of course and his wife was unaware of the affair, until one night...

So my dad gets a call at around 1:00 a.m. from the local police to come down to the bodega because someone had gotten hurt. He got there and saw the manager sitting on the curb outside the store with a paramedic working on a bloody wound to his head. He was all scratched up and beat to hell. There were cops everywhere and when he went in the whole store was trashed. Every freezer had the glass knocked out and most of the shelves were turned over with dry goods spilled all over the store in piles. You guys get the picture. 

At first the manager spun a tale that it was a bunch of neighborhood kids who came in and did a grab and dash. But the destruction was too widespread and actually nothing was stolen. So it finally came out that it was the husband of the woman this guy was having the affair with who did the crime. He beat this manager to a pulp and then for some reason decided to unleash his fury on the store. I guess he thought the store belonged to the manager. Anyways, my dad was a very difficult man to live with for several weeks after that.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

A cheater on one of the Forbidden Subreddits admitted they would mask the smell of sex using hot sauce. Don't ask how. I didn't read past that ridiculousness.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I personally know a couple that met on a Friday night at their respective spouse’s 20 year class reunion.

They themselves were not classmates and had never met before. It was their spouses that had been classmates and the had accompanied them to reunion.

At the Friday night reunion they had sat at a table together while all the classmates reminisced.

They got to talking amongst themselves and hit it off. 

As it was a weekend reunion, they basically spent the weekend together and hooked up at some point.

By Monday morning, they each announced to their spouses that they were leaving. They each packed up, filed for divorce and then got together.

At the last to I have seen them, they had been together for 10 years and seemed perfectly happy and healthy together.

They basically went from being complete strangers at 5:55 pm on a Friday evening, met at 6pm, hooked up at some point in the weekend and and announced their departure to their spouses within 72 hours.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> I personally know a couple that met on a Friday night at their respective spouse’s 20 year class reunion.
> 
> They themselves were not classmates and had never met before. It was their spouses that had been classmates and the had accompanied them to reunion.
> 
> ...


Well that sucks on so many levels.

Statistically though, at 20yr reunion, two Ms having unhappy both spouses, would be the perfect storm and I could see it happening.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Well that sucks on so many levels.
> 
> Statistically though, at 20yr reunion, two Ms having unhappy both spouses, would be the perfect storm and I could see it happening.



People kind of fear their spouses going to class reunions for fear of former classmates and old GF/BF rekindling old flames or having declarations of secret crushes and feelings from back in the day that spill over into current affairs and such.

But what makes these two uncharacteristic is they were not the classmates but had accompanied each of their spouses. 

And I agree that each of their marriages had likely run their course and hanging on by a thread at that point to begin with, but we do see these things happening this quickly here on TAM at times.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

oldshirt said:


> People kind of fear their spouses going to class reunions for fear of former classmates and old GF/BF rekindling old flames or having declarations of secret crushes and feelings from back in the day that spill over into current affairs and such.
> 
> But what makes these two uncharacteristic is they were not the classmates but had accompanied each of their spouses.
> 
> And I agree that each of their marriages had likely run their course and hanging on by a thread at that point to begin with, but we do see these things happening this quickly here on TAM at times.


72 hours though? That must be a world record.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I remember one guy here on TAM, his wife worked in a doctor's office and respected the doctor a great deal (looked up to him). Anyway, she was banging one of the patients IN the workplace! Hubby (guy on TAM) caught her red-handed and yelled at her most of the night.

Next day, she goes to the doctor and says, "What should I do?" and proceeds to tell the doctor that her husband screamed at her and verbally abused her all night. Of course, Doc's advice was to leave the bastard, because we all tell an abuse victim to leave and get to safety.

So she goes home and tells Hubby that "Doc told me I should leave you." Hubby says to her "Did you tell him that the reason I yelled was because I caught you red-handed having sex with a patient in one of the exam rooms?"

(Here comes the jaw-dropping cheater logic)

.

.

.

"No, I didn't think that was any of his business..." she says. SMH 

You can't make this up!! Naturally Hubby goes straight to Doc and tells him what's going on--she's having sex with a patient in one of the exam rooms--and Doc fires her on the spot.

You literally can not make this up, because if you did, everyone would say "Oh that's not believable!!!"


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Spoons027 said:


> 72 hours though? That must be a world record.



It’s probably not.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

I knew this married couple who had a daughter, she was about 19 at the time and very vulnerable due to her mental illnesses (she already had 4 kids by time she was 18). The married couples friend in his 50's would take their daughter & all her kids out to restaurants, Safari park, Alton towers, Lego land, cinema etc and they thought he was being a good friend to their daughter and grandkids. Yes you guessed right. One day she and children moved in together with parents friend. She keeps disappearing with lots of different men for days and leaves her kids with her old lover lol. He has men knocking at his door for her including some who have just been released from prison. He eventually dumped her when she ran off with a known drug dealer, or I should say she dumped him.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

oldshirt said:


> People kind of fear their spouses going to class reunions for fear of former classmates and old GF/BF rekindling old flames or having declarations of secret crushes and feelings from back in the day that spill over into current affairs and such.
> 
> But what makes these two uncharacteristic is they were not the classmates but had accompanied each of their spouses.
> 
> And I agree that each of their marriages had likely run their course and hanging on by a thread at that point to begin with, but we do see these things happening this quickly here on TAM at times.


I had a classmate that lived down the road from me, nice guy considered him a friend. One day my soon to be wife comes home pissed off. Proceeded to tell me the POS was checking his mail when she drove by slowly(gravel county road) so as not to "dust" him. He stops her and asks her name, she states also that she is living with me. He said why don't you go out with me sometime? 

She had just come out of 10 yr marriage to serial cheater. So it pissed her off he would go there after her telling him she was with me and that he was disrespecting me. Shows you don't always know someone.

Oh well, sorry SOB a couple years later had ATV wreck and broke his damn neck....good riddance!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Gabriel said:


> Bobert's and Cici1990's infidelity stories are the craziest ones I've ever heard, right here on TAM. Bobert has turned into a regular helper. Cici1990 was perma-banned but I think her thread is still viewable.


I am pretty active both here and SI. When outlandish or extreme stories are posted, it normally pings my internal troll alarm. Most of the time that alarm is correct.

That said, it isn't always correct as I was convinced @bobert fell into that category upon arriving on TAM. In hindsight, that was clearly wrong. I simply could not fathom that so much could be done to one person by their spouse, nor that anyone would consider reconciling in such a situation.

His story is at the top of the list of crazy/painful stories that I actually believe to be real, and I still feel terrible for him when he references aspects of his story in other threads. 

The other one is also a TAM member, although he hasn't been active for 5+ years, and his story started before I arrived here IIRC. 

I can't remember his user name, but IIRC he was a therapist who discovered a single affair that, after DD, was the tip of a very large, serially cheating iceberg that spanned the entirety of their marriage. 

And just as he reached acceptance and decided to leave his WW, which took a year or two, she ended up with a debilitating disease that was leading to blindness and other disabilities. The guy literally took her back to be her caretaker during her inevitable decline.

I wish I could remember his user name. 

The things that people do to those they 'love' is absolutely mind boggling. 

ETA: @Affaircare does that story ring any bells for you? I know you were around then. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

My brother and his first wife tried to have a baby. She couldn’t get pregnant. He was tested and was fine. They considered adoption or IVF. Anyway, he found hotel charges on her credit card. They were local hotels. The whole cheating comes to light (of course it was with her coworker). He divorces her. He’s been remarried for 15 years now. Still no kids. Second wife had some issues and miscarried a few times so they gave up. A couple of years ago he’s cleaning and prepping his basement to put in apartment (little did he know I’d be living there almost two years). Anyway, he comes across exs medical folder. He finds out she had two abortions while they were married. He doesn’t know if they were his kids or AP’s. Now he’s 55 and has come to grips that for some reason, he was never meant to be a dad.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

There was a notable case here that people reference quite a bit where the WW had an A while the BH was deployed or working away from home or something. 

She got herpes or some other permanent STI from her AP and when the BH came home she told him she wasn’t in the mood and from there they went SEVENTEEN YEARS of no sex.

For the next 17 years She would say she wasn’t feeling it and he would accept it and let it go…..for 17 years.

Many here consider him a bit of a folk hero because one day he had had enough and tossed her out and went and found himself a little hottie that was laying him like tile. 

But what makes it crazy to me is he went SEVENTEEN YEARS without asking questions or putting her feet to fire or addressing the fact they went almost two decades in a sexless marriage with no reason given.

Once he dropped the ax on her, then she broke down and confessed the affair and told him about the herpes. 

But in the mean time they had wasted 17 years of their lives.

To me, that is the craziest case of them all.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

oldshirt said:


> There was a notable case here that people reference quite a bit where the WW had an A while the BH was deployed or working away from home or something.
> 
> She got herpes or some other permanent STI from her AP and when the BH came home she told him she wasn’t in the mood and from there they went SEVENTEEN YEARS of no sex.
> 
> ...


I like Chromers buddy, that while supporting him, recognized some suspicions in his own wife. Found email from her classmate she had hooked up with in the parking lot in his truck, at the class reunion like 10 yrs prior. 

He filed divorce and climbed on his bike and headed West. Ghosted her and would not answer phone from her or the adult kids. She broke down to chromer and admitted she had cheated on hubby. 

Hubby stopped off at the Bunny Ranch for week and had posted reviews of several of the bunnies there. He went to Cali and finally ended up in FLA. With a yacht and a hot young fitness instructor half his age. Living life large on the yacht with his new hot sexy babe. I wished Chromers buddy would post his story/update. He is like Private Pyle, he has been born again hard!


----------



## One Eighty (Apr 30, 2018)

I found out about my ex's affair when I saw texts between her and the AP that indicated she was pregnant and that he could possibly be the father. I confronted her and she claimed no, they had never actually had sex. She said they came close to it but did not complete the act. That the AP did not know how babies were made. 

He was a medical professional. 🤣


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

> I can't remember his user name, but IIRC he was a therapist who discovered a single affair that, after DD, was the tip of a very large, serially cheating iceberg that spanned the entirety of their marriage.
> 
> And just as he reached acceptance and decided to leave his WW, which took a year or two, she ended up with a debilitating disease that was leading to blindness and other disabilities. The guy literally took her back to be her caretaker during her inevitable decline.
> 
> I wish I could remember his user name.


Was it Thorburn? His wife was banging men in her SUV. His story was one of the first I ever read here.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

There was a thread a few years ago but I can’t remember the posters name. He had suspected that his wife was cheating but she got their daughters and even a therapist to convince him he was wrong.
Then one night when she was “working late” he went for a stroll and found her in her car having sex with her boyfriend. If I remember correctly one of her daughters physical attacked her when she found out. 

There was another guy who thought his wife was cheating but she denied it. However he still had his suspicions and eventually found something and he confronted her. She admitted behaving inappropriately but denied an affair and said she wanted to work on their marriage. He wanted to see her phone messages but she wouldn’t let him. He took her phone and left the house and got someone to open it.
The last message was her telling her boyfriend that she was going to give him a bj that night and not brush her teeth until she came home and gave her husband a kiss.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

ArthurGPym said:


> Was it Thorburn? His wife was banging men in her SUV. His story was one of the first I ever read here.


That is him. Ty, brother. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterofmasters (Apr 2, 2021)

there was a man who found out of his wife's 2 month affair with her boss. he liked her pubic hair trimmed. they were married for 20+ years. so i'm pretty sure she had it trimmed that whole time. her boss wanted her to shave. so what the hell does she do? she shaves! and here's the best part...she said that the sex wasn't good! it was later confirmed by her boss's wife that her husband was a selfish POS in bed. she tried to end her life after her husband divorced her and their kids hated her. 

this definitely isn't the craziest, but certainly one of the most blatant and dumbest ways to get caught. i'll never forget this woman's stupidity for as long as i live.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

masterofmasters said:


> there was a man who found out of his wife's 2 month affair with her boss. he liked her pubic hair trimmed. they were married for 20+ years. so i'm pretty sure she had it trimmed that whole time. her boss wanted her to shave. so what the hell does she do? she shaves! and here's the best part...she said that the sex wasn't good! it was later confirmed by her boss's wife that her husband was a selfish POS in bed. she tried to end her life after her husband divorced her and their kids hated her.
> 
> this definitely isn't the craziest, but certainly one of the most blatant and dumbest ways to get caught. i'll never forget this woman's stupidity for as long as i live.


That is actually a good clue… never thought of it.


----------



## masterofmasters (Apr 2, 2021)

JBLH said:


> That is actually a good clue… never thought of it.


i mean he also found lingeries that she wore for her boss and not for him. there were also times where she was unreachable when she normally would have been. but the shaving sent him into alert mode and immediately knew it wasn't for him. her friends were toxic and supported the affair. this shaving and lingeries was all for terrible sex. her boss was spending thousands on her...taking her to fancy restaurants and buying her crap. her boss hit on her for 2 years before she finally listened to her friends and gave in. she followed her ex-husband state to state, hoping for a 2nd chance.

truly a sad story.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

masterofmasters said:


> i mean he also found lingeries that she wore for her boss and not for him. there were also times where she was unreachable when she normally would have been. but the shaving sent him into alert mode and immediately knew it wasn't for him. her friends were toxic and supported the affair. this shaving and lingeries was all for terrible sex. her boss was spending thousands on her...taking her to fancy restaurants and buying her crap. her boss hit on her for 2 years before she finally listened to her friends and gave in. she followed her ex-husband state to state, hoping for a 2nd chance.
> 
> truly a sad story.


Sounds like SpaceGhost007, he was a legend on SI. He took a strong stance on divorce and handled it like a pro.


----------



## masterofmasters (Apr 2, 2021)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Sounds like SpaceGhost007, he was a legend on SI. He took a strong stance on divorce and handled it like a pro.


That's the one.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Sounds like SpaceGhost007, he was a legend on SI. He took a strong stance on divorce and handled it like a pro.


Dang straight, he launched and nuked both from orbit. They were both ostracized and fired from jobs. Total destruction and ghosting. Dang AP was a jockey and sent GF emails about how he had bought her a strap on to wear him out with. SG made copies of everything! Sent it to employers, families, business partners everything. It was beautiful man! He now trains horses in England I believe.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

masterofmasters said:


> i mean he also found lingeries that she wore for her boss and not for him. there were also times where she was unreachable when she normally would have been. but the shaving sent him into alert mode and immediately knew it wasn't for him. her friends were toxic and supported the affair. this shaving and lingeries was all for terrible sex. her boss was spending thousands on her...taking her to fancy restaurants and buying her crap. her boss hit on her for 2 years before she finally listened to her friends and gave in. she followed her ex-husband state to state, hoping for a 2nd chance.
> 
> truly a sad story.


WS’s almost always have supporters and coconspirators. 

I don’t know if this happens with WH’s as much, but it’s not at all rare that a WW’s friends and even family will introduce and set her up with with the OM(s) as well as provide cover stories and alibis etc. 

I knew of a WW through work years ago that was having an A with a coworker and they basically had the whole department in on it and she would fabricate her work schedule so it would look like she was pick up extra shifts and extra hours at the end of shifts and had her coworkers covering for her to where if her BH called, they would tell him she was in an emergency or had got called away to another department and they would have her call him back when she could.

This was in the days of landlines before cell phones and caller ID etc, so when he called the coworkers would tell him they’d leave a message for her to have her call him back. 

The coworkers would then call her at the OM’s house or wherever they were and tell her that BH had called, so she would call him back when they got done F’ing and she would pretend to be calling from work.


----------



## masterofmasters (Apr 2, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> WS’s almost always have supporters and coconspirators.
> 
> I don’t know if this happens with WH’s as much, but it’s not at all rare that a WW’s friends and even family will introduce and set her up with with the OM(s) as well as provide cover stories and alibis etc.
> 
> ...


Wonder how he found out.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

masterofmasters said:


> Wonder how he found out.


I don’t know one way or another if he ever did or not.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

One of the best stories on tam was a guy called Hantei who’s mother in law set his wife up with the son of a family friend.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> One of the best stories on tam was a guy called Hantei who’s mother in law set his wife up with the son of a family friend.


That probably happens more than we'll ever know. It's not rare for friends and family to try to undermine marriages or even try to set people up if they don't particularly like the BH/BW.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

oldshirt said:


> WS’s almost always have supporters and coconspirators.


Especially when the adultery is taking place in a work environment.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

JBLH said:


> Especially when the adultery is taking place in a work environment.


As I stated above, it occurs within families and friend circles as well.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> One of the best stories on tam was a guy called Hantei who’s mother in law set his wife up with the son of a family friend.





oldshirt said:


> That probably happens more than we'll ever know. It's not rare for friends and family to try to undermine marriages or even try to set people up if they don't particularly like the BH/BW.


My mother-in-law tried to do the same, when one of my wife's then recently divorced ex-boyfriend's started going to my mother-in-laws church with his mother. Since my mother-in-law doesn't like me, combined with her also thinking we're not really married, since we didn't tie the knot in a Catholic Church. Not forgetting my mother-in-law also resents me for our children not being raised as Catholics (although that's down to both my wife and I being atheists). 

As it turned out my wife wasn't interested, which is probably why she told me about it. While also telling me he was now ugly because he was bald. Of which his starting down the path of balding (which turned her off), combined with being too eager to please her at his own expense, is why she dumped him way back when.


----------



## norbi141 (Dec 3, 2021)

There was a married couple in my home town. Husband a successful surgeon in his early 40s, wife also a successful doctor in her mid 30s. Two young children, both from good families, you can say local elite. Some time ago she fell in love with her patient, 15 years older, divorced former geography teacher, now bisexual LGBT "activist". They were seeing each other on the side for a couple of months, before they decided to make it official. She took her car, half the money, filed for divorce and move in to newly bought apartment with her lover. To say that everyone was in shock would be an understatement. Her husband, family, friends tried to reason with her. But she didn't listen. All she would say is I love him, want to start a new chapter in her life, she wants divorce. Which she eventually got. Surprisingly husband got the house and the custody over kids, AP wasn't interested in playing stepdad so she waved them(sic!). Whole thing lasted over during which they spent all of her money on expensive clothes, gadgets and trips until she catched him exchanging nude pics and with other dude.
She desperately tried to go back to her ex husband but he was already seiing other women. When that failed she started court battle over the custody. But with no money, job at that time and shattered reputation all she got was some visitation rights.
According to my knowledge she now lives in another city paying of her credit cards debts.

Another story was told to me by my father in law.
Five years ago guy he works with suspected his then wife was having an affair. When confronted she not only denied whole thing but also called the police accusing him of domestic and sexual violence against her and their teenage daughter. She even convinced the daughter to give police false statement. Guy went straight to jail where he spent eight months until the girl told the judge what really happened. During those eight months he lost half of his teeth, most of hear in one ear and a testicle. We could only suspect what else happened to him in prison.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

norbi141 said:


> Another story was told to me by my father in law.
> Five years ago guy he works with suspected his then wife was having an affair. When confronted she not only denied whole thing but also called the police accusing him of domestic and sexual violence against her and their teenage daughter. She even convinced the daughter to give police false statement. Guy went straight to jail where he spent eight months until the girl told the judge what really happened. During those eight months he lost half of his teeth, most of hear in one ear and a testicle. We could only suspect what else happened to him in prison.


Let me guess, nothing happened to that adulterous woman. right? If there were any justice, she should spend 8 months in jail, painfully loose half her teeth, have an ovary removed and suffer whatever-else happened to her ex husband in equal measure.

In such things, unbalanced scales just infuriates me.


----------



## norbi141 (Dec 3, 2021)

Pretty much. Suspended sentencen and fine. Her ex tried to sue her for damages but don't if he got anything from her. His daughter wasn't punished at all.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

norbi141 said:


> Pretty much. Suspended sentencen and fine. Her ex tried to sue her for damages but don't if he got anything from her. His daughter wasn't punished at all.


And they call the law a justice system? There's only justice if your interests aligns with politics and corporate interest.

That why I walked out before finishing my law degree, I just couldn't be part of that farce and it's only gotten worse.


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

masterofmasters said:


> there was a man who found out of his wife's 2 month affair with her boss. he liked her pubic hair trimmed. they were married for 20+ years. so i'm pretty sure she had it trimmed that whole time. her boss wanted her to shave. so what the hell does she do? she shaves! and here's the best part...she said that the sex wasn't good! it was later confirmed by her boss's wife that her husband was a selfish POS in bed. she tried to end her life after her husband divorced her and their kids hated her.


SpaceGoast

Just Found Out: Thought we had a good marriage (survivinginfidelity.com)


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Sounds like SpaceGhost007, he was a legend on SI. He took a strong stance on divorce and handled it like a pro.


I had to quit going over there, that place is like a war zone. The suffering you see from BS is horrendous. I got too deep empathy wise and it was affecting me and my family. My wife seriously resents my sister that cheated. That is what prompted me down that road on infidelity issues. 

I told my wife, talking to BS and giving advice is like trying to get a soldier out of razor wire that is cutting them up, they are all tangled up and you are getting cut up also, trying to help them get untangled from the wire. They are crying out for your help but you are also being injured while trying to help.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

There was a guy here a few years back. A CPA. His wife would give him sleep aids and bang the neighbor in their basement. He got smart and installed a camera. Bingo!
Poor thing was so sorry. That she got caught.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

This is one of the saddest I have ever read on TAM:

Deputy arrested for pistol-whipping his father when he...


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Graywolf2 said:


> SpaceGoast
> 
> Just Found Out: Thought we had a good marriage (survivinginfidelity.com)


That is a horrifically perfect infidelity story. Shows that anyone, literally anyone can be a cheater even with both partners agreeing they are in a perfect marriage. It is also a perfect example of a zero tolerance for infidelity. It would be interesting to know where he stands today.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> That is a horrifically perfect infidelity story. Shows that anyone, literally anyone can be a cheater even with both partners agreeing they are in a perfect marriage. It is also a perfect example of a zero tolerance for infidelity. It would be interesting to know where he stands today.


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Wow. Just wow.


The movie "Unfaithful", as painful as it is to watch, is a very honest representation of how even good, happy marriages are susceptible to cheating when one partner has no boundaries. I read Spaceghost's thread and I am literally crying.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

ArthurGPym said:


> The movie "Unfaithful", as painful as it is to watch, is a very honest representation of how even good, happy marriages are susceptible to cheating when one partner has no boundaries. I read Spaceghost's thread and I am literally crying.


It is so crazy. What both agreed was as perfect marriage as possible, with both partners knowing infidelity is a total deal breaker, one still chose to cheat. With a less appealing man no less, just because they liked the attention. Less than a year later the marriage no longer exists.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> It is so crazy. What both agreed was as perfect marriage as possible, with both partners knowing infidelity is a total deal breaker, one still chose to cheat. With a less appealing man no less, just because they liked the attention. Less than a year later the marriage no longer exists.


I suspect SpaceGoast's issue was his wife's rampant case of hypergamy. Seems as though he didn't know the extent of her relationship with her boss, but I'm sure she had to have telegraphed something... Females always give you one or two hints just so that they can allege they informed you that something was going on, like gifts.


----------



## someguyfromthenorth (5 mo ago)

Not crazy but incredibly sad son caught his mother cheating on his father with his father best friend I mean red handed the kid saw something he really should not have.

I believe the kid was 15 husband divorces her and the kid did not wanna live with his mom after the divorce and the father was granted custody.

The father despite everything did try to help him recover his relationship with his mom but the kid did not speak to her for over 18 years.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> @BlueWoman I remember one instance when it transpired there was no cheating. Can't recall the details, however.


Yes, those details were blue flagged, cold clad, hirsute free.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> That is a horrifically perfect infidelity story. Shows that anyone, literally anyone can be a cheater even with both partners agreeing they are in a perfect marriage. It is also a perfect example of a zero tolerance for infidelity. It would be interesting to know where he stands today.


Dude, this story is insane... and underlines the fact that adultery can happen to anyone at any point. 

Clear case of hypergamy.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

someguyfromthenorth said:


> Not crazy but incredibly sad son caught his mother cheating on his father with his father best friend I mean red handed the kid saw something he really should not have.
> 
> I believe the kid was 15 husband divorces her and the kid did not wanna live with his mom after the divorce and the father was granted custody.
> 
> The father despite everything did try to help him recover his relationship with his mom but the kid did not speak to her for over 18 years.


I remember one like it, the son never spoke to his mom again. She got on up in years and was about dead with cancer and son still refused to even see her in the hospital before she died.

Her instance of getting caught by mid teen son, was last time she ever spoke to him for the rest of her life. Welp lady, sometimes in life you don't get a redo.

These cheaters need to really ask themselves is the possible consequences worth the romp in the sack with some strange.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

There was someone on TAM (Germany, I recall?) who caught his fiancée having sex with his mother.

He broke up with his fiancée and his father divorced his mother.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> These cheaters need to really ask themselves is the possible consequences worth the romp in the sack with some strange.


 Most cheaters are not even capable of this kind of introspection. If they were they wouldn't be cheaters. It's all about them with zero consideration of collateral damage.
How many times do you see "I didn't think we'd get caught."


----------



## Kamstel2 (Feb 24, 2020)

oldshirt said:


> There was a notable case here that people reference quite a bit where the WW had an A while the BH was deployed or working away from home or something.
> 
> She got herpes or some other permanent STI from her AP and when the BH came home she told him she wasn’t in the mood and from there they went SEVENTEEN YEARS of no sex.
> 
> ...


Think you are talking about Cromer.

he was a good solid guy.
Ex had multiple affairs.

after the divorce, her life fell apart and his soared. He meta woman through church and is now living his happily ever after.

Cromer, if you read this, hope you are doing well and enjoying married life, your kids and grandkids


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Just ran into this thread and reading . . .

This in not the revered "Spaceghost0007" - his wife was getting porked by the owner of the business at which she worked.
SG had her divorce notice presented one day she was at work.

He initially found out something wrong when she didn't answer his call. He worked away from home periodically and one evening she didn't answer as usual. (On a hunch?) He found her a couple hundred miles away via the Apple "Find my Phone" or whatever it is called. 

And for the love of Pete - I cannot understand the total lack of sense or foresight of her SHAVING and not thinking he would notice. In case you have never had or done so with someone - the short stubble is fairly unpleasant. Takes a couple weeks
to grow enough. Wife did it once and 'we both agreed' that wan't a good idea!



Divinely Favored said:


> Dang straight, he launched and nuked both from orbit. They were both ostracized and fired from jobs. Total destruction and ghosting. Dang AP was a jockey and sent GF emails about how he had bought her a strap on to wear him out with. SG made copies of everything! Sent it to employers, families, business partners everything. It was beautiful man! He now trains horses in England I believe.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ShatteredKat said:


> Just ran into this thread and reading . . .
> 
> This in not the revered "Spaceghost0007" - his wife was getting porked by the owner of the business at which she worked.
> SG had her divorce notice presented one day she was at work.
> ...


It was during the same time period, but this one was WranglerMan. He was a trainer for show horses and his woman sold tack,etc. The AP was a rider.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Most cheaters are not even capable of this kind of introspection. If they were they wouldn't be cheaters. It's all about them with zero consideration of collateral damage.
> How many times do you see "I didn't think we'd get caught."


I find a lot of them do know the impact they will have if they get caught, and decide the risk is fine. Spouse, kids, dog, house, money, history all are less important than porking and getting high on a fantasy. They are out for themselves and just don’t give a damn. 

My STBX said, “I knew I would get caught eventually, I knew it would kill you, but I just felt I deserved to be happy for once.” I don’t think he actually anticipated that he would miss the very people he threw away and then hate himself for doing it though, those are things he never saw coming. Internal consequences.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

jlg07 said:


> I remember reading a story after 9/11 -- the husband worked in one of the twin towers.
> He took that morning to go to his side piece. When the attack happened, his frantic wife tried to get him a number of times. She finally got through and when she asked if he was ok and where he was, he told her he was at the office like normal. Except there WAS no office anymore.....
> SO, his side piece maybe saved his life, but ruined the marriage.


I heard that story but figured it was an urban legend/created story.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

ShatteredKat said:


> Just ran into this thread and reading . . .
> 
> This in not the revered "Spaceghost0007" - his wife was getting porked by the owner of the business at which she worked.
> SG had her divorce notice presented one day she was at work.
> ...


Yes, that's the one!

Out of the entire story, what caught my eye and ear was how madly in love both were and her reaction to being caught, realizing her world was about to collapse.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Wolfman1968 said:


> I heard that story but figured it was an urban legend/created story.











September 11 Adultery Revelation


A 9/11 legend played on the idea of the disaster's trapping a man into inadvertently revealing his adulterous activities to his wife




www.snopes.com


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

BigDaddyNY said:


> September 11 Adultery Revelation
> 
> 
> A 9/11 legend played on the idea of the disaster's trapping a man into inadvertently revealing his adulterous activities to his wife
> ...


Oh well -- I had heard it reported on a major news station (CBS radio) at the time, so I didn't realize it was fake!
Sorry!


----------



## Lovingwife71 (Mar 28, 2018)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Most cheaters are not even capable of this kind of introspection. If they were they wouldn't be cheaters. It's all about them with zero consideration of collateral damage.
> How many times do you see "I didn't think we'd get caught."


This is what they all say, but as a somewhat sane, faithful person, I cannot understand that someone cannot see it is POSSIBLE they will be caught. The only way I see that they cannot see that is because they are so arrogant and think they are so slick. 
There's also, when you ask them, "how could you risk everything, our marriage, the kids, the house, your job, etc, for THAT?" They say, "it didn't seem like I was risking anything. I wasn't thinking about that. If I thought about that, I wouldn't have done it." 

I guess as a former drug addict, been clean and sober for almost 20 years now, I can see the thinking, If I thought about everything I could lose, I wouldn't have done it. But then again, I might have because the sickness was so overpowering. But I'll tell you what, I never thought I wouldn't get caught. I did certain things I wasn't proud of (not cheating) and I ALWAYS thought I would get caught. I can't help but think that cheaters do think about what they could lose but chose to do it anyway because they WANT to do it and feel they probably won't get caught, but if they do, they have plan B. Crying, groveling, and pleading. I honestly feel they think that will work, without a doubt. My husband is seeing that's not working so well for him and he's in panic mode.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

Lovingwife71 said:


> This is what they all say, but as a somewhat sane, faithful person, I cannot understand that someone cannot see it is POSSIBLE they will be caught. The only way I see that they cannot see that is because they are so arrogant and think they are so slick.
> There's also, when you ask them, "how could you risk everything, our marriage, the kids, the house, your job, etc, for THAT?" They say, "it didn't seem like I was risking anything. I wasn't thinking about that. If I thought about that, I wouldn't have done it."
> 
> I guess as a former drug addict, been clean and sober for almost 20 years now, I can see the thinking, If I thought about everything I could lose, I wouldn't have done it. But then again, I might have because the sickness was so overpowering. But I'll tell you what, I never thought I wouldn't get caught. I did certain things I wasn't proud of (not cheating) and I ALWAYS thought I would get caught. I can't help but think that cheaters do think about what they could lose but chose to do it anyway because they WANT to do it and feel they probably won't get caught, but if they do, they have plan B. Crying, groveling, and pleading. I honestly feel they think that will work, without a doubt. My husband is seeing that's not working so well for him and he's in panic mode.


For them it's all about the impulse. They can't control it.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

BoSlander said:


> For them it's all about the impulse. They can't control it.


 I don’t know if it’s can’t or won’t. I think they can stop. Otherwise they’d be in jail for failing to stop a litany of other things impulsively.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

jlg07 said:


> Oh well -- I had heard it reported on a major news station (CBS radio) at the time, so I didn't realize it was fake!
> Sorry!


You heard a report on CBS and didn't realize it was fake? Seriously? It's CBS! They lie all the time.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Diceplayer said:


> You heard a report on CBS and didn't realize it was fake? Seriously? It's CBS! They lie all the time.


Well remember this was DECADES ago -- and it wasn't so politically motivated, or I guess BLATANT at the time.
This story has no political leanings, so I wouldn't think they would have lied about it.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BoSlander said:


> For them it's all about the impulse. They can't control it.


Just like all the other sex offenders. Cheaters never would have thought they had some of same traits as rapist or paedophile.


----------



## Butforthegrace (Oct 6, 2021)

A few years ago two Michigan politicians -- each of them was a married family values conservative Republican, ironically -- were having an affair. That's not by itself noteworthy. What made it newsworthy was that, when they perceived that they were about to be discovered and outed, they launched a cockamamie scheme under which the male adulterer publicly "confessed" to being a closeted gay man who was having a gay affair with a staffer (he paid a staffer to go along with the charade). He did this so the married female adulterer could escape being caught. It didn't work. They were both caught. Plus, by then, the male had lied under oath about the gay part. 

To this day, like classic Republicans, they hold themselves out as being decent, moral humans, champions for God in the legislature and such.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BoSlander said:


> Dude, this story is insane... and underlines the fact that adultery can happen to anyone at any point.
> 
> Clear case of hypergamy.


Can happen to, but not be perpetrated by anyone.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Butforthegrace said:


> A few years ago two Michigan politicians -- each of them was a married family values conservative Republican, ironically -- were having an affair. That's not by itself noteworthy. What made it newsworthy was that, when they perceived that they were about to be discovered and outed, they launched a cockamamie scheme under which the male adulterer publicly "confessed" to being a closeted gay man who was having a gay affair with a staffer (he paid a staffer to go along with the charade). He did this so the married female adulterer could escape being caught. It didn't work. They were both caught. Plus, by then, the male had lied under oath about the gay part.
> 
> To this day, like classic Republicans, they hold themselves out as being decent, moral humans, champions for God in the legislature and such.


There are always those types mixed in with the crowd.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ronmonica12912 said:


> No, spaceghost's wife's affair was with her millionaire boss. Spaceghost got revenge by getting down with his wife.


We were not discussing SG, but WranglerMan, that occurred during same time as SG thread, I was there every step of the way as they both played out. Someone who didn't know the inside track on the current discussion, confused the 2 and side tracked the Convo.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

This is so funny. Like campfire legendary tales that all are getting mixed together.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

QuietRiot said:


> This is so funny. Like campfire legendary tales that all are getting mixed together.


Like watching Madea try to tell Bible stories.


----------



## BoSlander (5 mo ago)

QuietRiot said:


> This is so funny. Like campfire legendary tales that all are getting mixed together.


That's because they're so hard to believe... that so many people decide to ruin perfectly good marriages because they can't control animalistic instincts is funny and sad at the same time.

And the circumstances, goings-on and goings-about are what make them so comically hard to believe.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Being in my business, I hear all sorts of "Tales from the Crypt". One of my favorites came from one of my CPA tax journals. Seems that a few IRS agents decided that they should appropriate a taxpayer's home. Apparently they built a case where they could take the house based on suspicion of malfeasance. (This is an apparent regularity in the US) The taxpayer, rightfully, did not appreciate having his home appropriated, and was suspicious of the agents' motivations. He approached his former neighbour across the street. Asked if he could set up motion activated cameras across from his former home. Wouldn't you know it? Agents were bringing their girlfriends to the house in the middle of the day. Part 2 of his plan involved hiring a PI to get names, addresses and marital details of each and every agent. Within a week, agents were freaking out being sued for divorce. The taxpayer, then got in touch with senior officials at the IRS. He made it clear that he was the one that was responsible for exposing the agents. Senior officials wanted to save face, and said that the agents in question would be fired, but they were not inclined to hand the house back to him. That is until he pulled out his last pictures. Their boss and several of them were seen accessing the home with girlfriends and prostitutes. He also told them that he was in contact with CBS News and CNN. One near jumped over the table, threatening with incarceration. He pulled out his cell and began sending pictures. One official apparently grabbed the phone and saw that one of their number had just been exposed to his wife. So, in the intervening days, the home was given back to the taxpayer, the home was cleaned and furniture was replaced. The agents were terminated for cause, and district supervisor did one thing the IRS never does, he apologized, and took steps to remedy any problems with the taxpayer's credit record. Several agents over the years attempted to revenge themselves, only to either be fired or disciplined. 
.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Taxman said:


> Being in my business, I hear all sorts of "Tales from the Crypt". One of my favorites came from one of my CPA tax journals. Seems that a few IRS agents decided that they should appropriate a taxpayer's home. Apparently they built a case where they could take the house based on suspicion of malfeasance. (This is an apparent regularity in the US) The taxpayer, rightfully, did not appreciate having his home appropriated, and was suspicious of the agents' motivations. He approached his former neighbour across the street. Asked if he could set up motion activated cameras across from his former home. Wouldn't you know it? Agents were bringing their girlfriends to the house in the middle of the day. Part 2 of his plan involved hiring a PI to get names, addresses and marital details of each and every agent. Within a week, agents were freaking out being sued for divorce. The taxpayer, then got in touch with senior officials at the IRS. He made it clear that he was the one that was responsible for exposing the agents. Senior officials wanted to save face, and said that the agents in question would be fired, but they were not inclined to hand the house back to him. That is until he pulled out his last pictures. Their boss and several of them were seen accessing the home with girlfriends and prostitutes. He also told them that he was in contact with CBS News and CNN. One near jumped over the table, threatening with incarceration. He pulled out his cell and began sending pictures. One official apparently grabbed the phone and saw that one of their number had just been exposed to his wife. So, in the intervening days, the home was given back to the taxpayer, the home was cleaned and furniture was replaced. The agents were terminated for cause, and district supervisor did one thing the IRS never does, he apologized, and took steps to remedy any problems with the taxpayer's credit record. Several agents over the years attempted to revenge themselves, only to either be fired or disciplined.
> .


Brutal, but the "taxpayer" has to have an iron clad shield to cover his own A. Life's not fair and those who collect taxes instead of being executed as is fair get's exulted and imbued with untold power.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Dictum Veritas said:


> Brutal, but the "taxpayer" has to have an iron clad shield to cover his own A. Life's not fair and those who collect taxes instead of being executed as is fair get's exulted and imbued with untold power.


I have seen abuses by now three goverments; Of the three, the worst is in the UK. Inland Revenue scares the living bejabbers out of me. The US and Canada will listen to reason without quoting sections directly out of their respective tax acts, UK wants it quoted back to them. Only had two incursions with those folks, (that and doing things at odd hours due to the time difference) and neither were anything pleasant nor productive. (I no longer accept multi-jurisdictional cases involving Britain)


----------

